# How Much Wine Do You Drink?



## Donz (Oct 23, 2018)

We always discuss the science of wine making but rarely discuss how much we consume! Just curious, do you guys drink everyday? I do every evening... anywhere from half a bottle to a bottle.


----------



## Thig (Oct 23, 2018)

I usually drink 1 glass when I get in from work. Just a warm up for the bourbon I have later in the evening.


----------



## photoguy (Oct 23, 2018)

I must confess I enjoy wine! Who does not? Unthinkable! ! Usually manage to finish a bottle every evening.


----------



## Jal5 (Oct 23, 2018)

Usually a glass with dinner sometimes a little more.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Oct 23, 2018)

2 to 3 times a month. 1 glass to 1 bottle per setting, usually a couple glasses at dinner friday eves. Could go a month without though. 
There are a couple events each year that turn the math on its ear as far as averages go.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 23, 2018)

Donz said:


> We always discuss the science of wine making but rarely discuss how much we consume! Just curious, do you guys drink everyday? I do every evening... anywhere from half a bottle to a bottle.



That is close to my pattern. Depending on the meal, I usually crack a bottle shortly after starting cooking (my "cooking wine"  ). Then a bit more with dinner.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 23, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> That is close to my pattern. Depending on the meal, I usually crack a bottle shortly after starting cooking (my "cooking wine"  ). Then a bit more with dinner.


lol Maybe 2-3 glasses tops like 5x a year i dont drink a lot i like making it and drinking it, just not every day.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 23, 2018)

2-3 glasses, 3-4 days per week.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 23, 2018)

NorCal said:


> 2-3 glasses, 3-4 days per week.


What are some of your favorite wines to drink? Locally my favorite is Talley Vineyard, Syrah. And Wild Horse Merlot. I also like a lot of wines from Tablas Creek.


----------



## heyyou (Oct 24, 2018)

Sort of depends on the day the meal and the time. Easier to say two to three bottles a week. I love making it and I love to drink it.


----------



## bstnh1 (Oct 24, 2018)

I make a lot, but drink very little of it as I don't like it! My wife is the wino and the official taster! When I do have some, I prefer the low alcohol, 8-10% fruit flavored wines like the WE Island Mist series.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 24, 2018)

I have finally reached the point where I only drink my own wines. I have a glass every day with dinner and 2 - 3 glasses per week at other times.


----------



## wpt-me (Oct 24, 2018)

One a week, half at a time and give more away than drink. I just enjoy making it.

Bill


----------



## Dives35 (Oct 24, 2018)

A bottle a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 24, 2018)

my wife and I probably average one glass a day. But I think we have either defective glasses or defective bottles, since we only get 2 glasses of wine from any bottle of wine.


----------



## Donz (Oct 24, 2018)

Dives35 said:


> A bottle a day keeps the doctor away.



Glad I am not the only one who thinks that!!!!


----------



## tjgaul (Oct 24, 2018)

We are highly variable. Sometimes it's total abstinence (not very often!), frequently it's a couple glasses before/with dinner, but on a semi-regular basis the couple glasses stretches out to a bottle or two. I think it would be easier to show more restraint if I was pulling corks on $15-$20 bottles. However, when the product in my own cellar is plentiful, runs between $2 & $6 per unit and tastes so darn good . . . it's hard to stop some nights. I chalk it up to extended quality control procedures. It's a tough job, but someone's got to do it.

I feel better when I see others post a bottle a day.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 24, 2018)

On a heavy drinking week I might go through 2 bottles but more like a bottle and a half. I do like wine but like others I like making it and giving it away.


----------



## kyle5434 (Oct 24, 2018)

I was averaging about half a bottle most evenings, but I've cut back since I started some intermittent fasting (36-hour fasts from Sun. eve to Tue. morning, and again from Tue. eve to Thu. morning, then generally a 24-hour fast Thu. eve to Fri. eve). I still usually enjoy a glass or two on non-fast days.

The fasting is mostly to lose some weight, but also to help protect against dementia (which my mom is in the late stages of, and which runs in my family). Evidence is mounting that regular fasting (coupled with sensible eating on most days) has a whole host of health benefits (cardiovascular disease, insulin regulation, neurological disease, etc.). As I get closer to my goal weight I plan to work my way down to one 24-hour fast per week, and likely enjoy a glass or two of wine on most evenings again.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 24, 2018)

kyle5434 said:


> I was averaging about half a bottle most evenings, but I've cut back since I started some intermittent fasting (36-hour fasts from Sun. eve to Tue. morning, and again from Tue. eve to Thu. morning, then generally a 24-hour fast Thu. eve to Fri. eve). I still usually enjoy a glass or two on non-fast days.
> 
> The fasting is mostly to lose some weight, but also to help protect against dementia (which my mom is in the late stages of, and which runs in my family). Evidence is mounting that regular fasting (coupled with sensible eating on most days) has a whole host of health benefits (cardiovascular disease, insulin regulation, neurological disease, etc.). As I get closer to my goal weight I plan to work my way down to one 24-hour fast per week, and likely enjoy a glass or two of wine on most evenings again.


You know that wine does help with cardiovascular and heart disease right, it dramatically lowers risk of heart issues.


----------



## Mismost (Oct 24, 2018)

Years ago I adopted a self imposed rule.... seldom have more than two drinks....and seldom drink two days in a row.
I woke up one morning and wanted to start the day with a drink....instead I started this routine. 
I suspect I have addictive tendencies, I would prefer not to confirm those suspensions in real life.
As a bonus....it has kept my happy ass outta jail for over 40 years now!!


----------



## kyle5434 (Oct 24, 2018)

CK55 said:


> You know that wine does help with cardiovascular and heart disease right, it dramatically lowers risk of heart issues.



Sure, there's definitely evidence along those lines. That's one of the side benefits of enjoying wine. 

But there's a growing body of research that suggests fasting - or more precisely, the condition of _autophagy_ that kicks in after about 16-18 hours of fasting - has potentially much more significant effects. Autophagy is the process wherein the body - having exhausted its supply of energy from sugars circulating in the bloodstream and glycogen stored in the liver - starts to, in a sense, eat itself. It seeks out old, dysfunctional cells and breaks them down, feeding on them and creating new healthy cells in the process. Researchers are discovering that when we're continually eating every few hours, autophagy never has a chance to kick in and perform the cellular house-cleaning needed to help keep chronic diseases at bay. Autophagy helps to target and break down the unneeded amyloid and Tau proteins that build up in the brain and cause dementia, Parkinsons, etc. It also appears that it targets cancer cells in the body as well.

Additionally, fasting in general helps reset the production of insulin in the body, which has all sorts of cardiovascular and autoimmune benefits.

So when it comes to wine and fasting, I'm looking to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 24, 2018)

kyle5434 said:


> Sure, there's definitely evidence along those lines. That's one of the side benefits of enjoying wine.
> 
> But there's a growing body of research that suggests fasting - or more precisely, the condition of _autophagy_ that kicks in after about 16-18 hours of fasting - has potentially much more significant effects. Autophagy is the process wherein the body - having exhausted its supply of energy from sugars circulating in the bloodstream and glycogen stored in the liver - starts to, in a sense, eat itself. It seeks out old, dysfunctional cells and breaks them down, feeding on them and creating new healthy cells in the process. Researchers are discovering that when we're continually eating every few hours, autophagy never has a chance to kick in and perform the cellular house-cleaning needed to help keep chronic diseases at bay. Autophagy helps to target and break down the unneeded amyloid and Tau proteins that build up in the brain and cause dementia, Parkinsons, etc. It also appears that it targets cancer cells in the body as well.
> 
> ...


Nice, I have celiac disease which is a autoimmune disorder with certain types of grains. It's absolutely hell, I always feel awful and tired and whatnot. Took me well over a decade to find out I had it. Had been having random issues for years and a DNA test and then my doctor put it together.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 24, 2018)

kyle5434 said:


> It seeks out old, dysfunctional cells and breaks them down



But then it would go after my brain!!


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 24, 2018)

CK55 said:


> You know that wine does help with cardiovascular and heart disease right, it dramatically lowers risk of heart issues.



Recent research has complicated this calculus. Research showing the benefits of moderate alcohol intake over the past decade were almost certainly flawed by something known as "abstainer bias" - basically people stop drinking when they get sick or due to substance use disorders, both of which increase mortality. 

Any alcohol intake increases risk of cancer, notably breast cancer in women. The cancer risk offsets much of the cardiovascular benefits. And a recent study found that drinking more than three times a week significantly increased the risk of premature death. So to say that wine "dramatically lowers risk of heart issues" may be an oversimplification. Yes it lowers cardiovascular risk at certain levels of exposure, but depending on the exposure your mortality risk may or may not be reduced.


----------



## abrewkat (Oct 24, 2018)

I probably drink 1-3 bottles a week. Just getting into winemaking, which I'm really enjoying. My bf on the other hand, can put away a couple of bottles a day if he's off work and sitting around playing video games. So, it lets me get my creative side going, and cuts back on his beer spending. I'll call it a win!


----------



## NorCal (Oct 24, 2018)

CK55 said:


> What are some of your favorite wines to drink? Locally my favorite is Talley Vineyard, Syrah. And Wild Horse Merlot. I also like a lot of wines from Tablas Creek.


I like making wine, more than I can consume, so there is always a few hundred bottles I’ve made to choose from. I’m usually grabbing something that sounds good to the Mrs.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 24, 2018)

Stressbaby said:


> Recent research has complicated this calculus. Research showing the benefits of moderate alcohol intake over the past decade were almost certainly flawed by something known as "abstainer bias" - basically people stop drinking when they get sick or due to substance use disorders, both of which increase mortality.
> 
> Any alcohol intake increases risk of cancer, notably breast cancer in women. The cancer risk offsets much of the cardiovascular benefits. And a recent study found that drinking more than three times a week significantly increased the risk of premature death. So to say that wine "dramatically lowers risk of heart issues" may be an oversimplification. Yes it lowers cardiovascular risk at certain levels of exposure, but depending on the exposure your mortality risk may or may not be reduced.


You know, if I wanted facts, I would give them to you. Don't be throwing them things around carelessly. My doctor and I agree moderate red wine drinking is good for both of us. And I always bring him a case of the of red wine every time I go see him. [emoji83] [emoji56] [emoji72] [emoji49] [emoji114] [emoji108]


----------



## CK55 (Oct 25, 2018)

cmason1957 said:


> You know, if I wanted facts, I would give them to you. Don't be throwing them things around carelessly. My doctor and I agree moderate red wine drinking is good for both of us. And I always bring him a case of the of red wine every time I go see him. [emoji83] [emoji56] [emoji72] [emoji49] [emoji114] [emoji108]


lol


----------



## tjgaul (Oct 25, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> On a heavy drinking week I might go through 2 bottles but more like a bottle and a half. I do like wine but like others I like making it and giving it away.



GREAT! You can make it and give it away to me! I don't mind a little charity.


----------



## coboll2921 (Oct 25, 2018)

A glass every night when I start to make Dinner. Umm, glass equivalent to two servings.  I make enough wine to last all year long, but I do LOVE a California Merlot when I go out.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Oct 25, 2018)

CK55 said:


> You know that wine does help with cardiovascular and heart disease right, it dramatically lowers risk of heart issues.



That would be red wine, of course.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Oct 25, 2018)

My doctor said 5 to 7 a week is fine when I ask him how much is ok to drink. I'm just not sure if he was referring to glasses, bottles, or days. On the serious side, my wife typically has a glass each evening. I, on the other hand, have days during the week where I abstain. But when I do, I typically only have 1 or 2 (wine or beer). So I am close to the 5 to 7 glasses a week.


----------



## Bts (Oct 25, 2018)

I probably do 4 or 5 glasses a week, mostly 2 at a time. I bottle a decent percentage of my stuff in beer bottles since I'm the only one in the house who drinks wine and the 2 glasses that a beer bottle holds is perfect for a weeknight with dinner. We eat a ton of asian food, so meals that can reasonably be paired with wine only come along 2 or 3 nights a week, which is probably for the best health wise. For commercial wines, the one thing I've stocked up on is nero grande appassimento from trader joe's. I'm sure they're selling it a year or two before its prime, but it's still pretty darn good, and an appassimento I can reasonably afford to buy by the case is a rare and beautiful thing.


----------



## baron4406 (Oct 25, 2018)

I must admit, I drink alot of beer, wine and bourbon. I can't remember the last time i was drunk either tho its just steady drinking. I love people who say "it will shorten your life". What they don't mention is knocks off years from the END of your life-the absolute worst years. So I die a year or two early and skip the adult diaper years? Bottoms up!! BTW it has alot to do with your genetics, the oldest man in the US claims its cigars and whiskey that gave him his long life. Drink up


----------



## Donz (Oct 25, 2018)

baron4406 said:


> I must admit, I drink alot of beer, wine and bourbon. I can't remember the last time i was drunk either tho its just steady drinking. I love people who say "it will shorten your life". What they don't mention is knocks off years from the END of your life-the absolute worst years. So I die a year or two early and skip the adult diaper years? Bottoms up!! BTW it has alot to do with your genetics, the oldest man in the US claims its cigars and whiskey that gave him his long life. Drink up



You da man. Salute!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 25, 2018)

baron4406 said:


> I must admit, I drink alot of beer, wine and bourbon. I can't remember the last time i was drunk either



Yeah, I can't remember my last time either! You must have been really wasted!


----------



## almargita (Oct 26, 2018)

Usually 2-3 bottles per week. prefer my own as to store bought as i like a medium sweet wine an most store wines are either too dry or too sweet. i make all my wines medium sweet, don't care what others think either!
Al


----------



## salernovic (Oct 26, 2018)

6 oz a day. I go 4 days with a bottle 
Sunday about 10 oz. If my dad is over, we finish the bottle


----------



## Gandi (Oct 26, 2018)

I limit myself to 3 bottles per week, maybe 4 if my wife gets thirsty. I have an inventory of about 300 bottles, well 150 in bottles and 150 aging 'in cask' (glass carboy). 3 bottles per week means that I never start on a batch until it is at least a year old and I finish it before 2 years (I use cheap corks)


----------



## Gandi (Oct 26, 2018)

cmason1957 . . .2 glasses per bottle??? you know that's a beer mug you are drinking it with???


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 26, 2018)

C Mason, I totally agree with you. But guess I’m a slacker, I only bring my Cardiologist a bottle each time I see him. ( maybe I see mine more often) LOL ! Roy


----------



## Bubba1 (Oct 26, 2018)

I usually drink 3/4 to a bottle a night always my own Ive made enough wine over the years to keep a steady pipeline going i haven't had to buy wine in many years and have a variety of different reds on hand and a beer or two with dinner never hurt either.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Oct 26, 2018)

It's funny, I make around 100 bottles a year, but drink less than 1 bottle a week.

Lots goes as gifts, and building up a supply.


----------



## askins3097 (Oct 27, 2018)

The wife and I drink a glass or two of red wine 4-5 days a week when it’s not 80 degrees out. If it’s hot I’ll drink white wine or beer, she doesn’t like either. We don’t drink nearly as much as I make. What really hits my wine supply is when we have parties, friends asking for it, and gifts.


----------



## PodumSchmuck (Oct 27, 2018)

I drink 5 - 8 ozs a night and go through 1 - 2 bottles a week.
I don't always drink every night.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 28, 2018)

I taste after the first 6 mos. Then after a full year has passed , then I know if age will enhance it's abbility to improve or not to send into competition. I may drink a couple of bottles a year.


----------



## Thig (Oct 28, 2018)

joeswine said:


> I taste after the first 6 mos. Then after a full year has passed , then I know if age will enhance it's abbility to improve or not to send into competition. I may drink a couple of bottles a year.


Joe I am surprised, not in a good or bad way, just surprised that you only drink a couple of bottles a year.


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm good for about 3 bottles a week


----------



## joeswine (Oct 28, 2018)

I have never been a big drinker of any kind , dieabetes limits my wine intake . I have always enjoyed the process and the creative thought process.
Competition always drove me and the people around me have good palate's and brutally honest. Along with the fact I was in a great wine club.of whom most we're competition driven.
Tasting is enough for me. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Elizajean (Oct 28, 2018)

We drink about a bottle a night with dinner and after. This means I must make enough wine to have an aging cellar and not have to buy wine unless I want to try a type before I make it. After two years, I now have enough good wine to drink more of my own, than buy. So, now I buy when I taste a wine I like, get a recommendation and then, plan on making it. So, given that, I'd like to make a white wine similar to Gruner Veltliner...any kit ideas?


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 28, 2018)

2-3 bottles a week. It’s why I’m a 30+gallon a year winemaker. Gotta keep the wine flowing into the pipeline.


----------



## AkTom (Oct 29, 2018)

Not enough.


----------



## tjgaul (Oct 29, 2018)

Elizajean said:


> We drink about a bottle a night with dinner and after. This means I must make enough wine to . . . . I'd like to make a white wine similar to Gruner Veltliner...any kit ideas?



We really like Gruner as well, but I have yet to find a kit in this varietal. If anyone has a recommendation there are at least 2 of us out here that would appreciate it.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 29, 2018)

The government allows me to make 100 gallons of wine a year per adult in our household. So I make 200 gallons for Johnna and I, mostly Dragon Blood, each year. That’s 1000 bottles. We drink a bottle each most nights. The rest either continues to age, gets drank at gatherings or gets given away.


----------



## bstnh1 (Oct 29, 2018)

cmason1957 said:


> my wife and I probably average one glass a day. But I think we have either defective glasses or defective bottles, since we only get 2 glasses of wine from any bottle of wine.



It's the bottles! They shrink after being washed a few times.


----------



## RonObvious (Oct 30, 2018)

My wife and I drink wine almost every night. A bottle usually lasts the 2 of us 2 days. So each of us drinks about 1/4 bottle per night. Truthfully, I'm bigger and thirstier than she is, so my 1/4 bottle is probably bigger than her 1/4 bottle!


----------



## joeycannoli (Oct 30, 2018)

Usually drink a glass with dinner each night.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 31, 2018)

My wife and I kill a bottle every night except Tuesday. That's Margarita night.

Talk about being stuck in a rut


----------



## pillswoj (Oct 31, 2018)

kevinlfifer said:


> My wife and I kill a bottle every night except Tuesday. That's Margarita night.
> 
> Talk about being stuck in a rut


But a Fun rut....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 7, 2018)

kevinlfifer said:


> My wife and I kill a bottle every night except Tuesday. That's Margarita night.
> 
> Talk about being stuck in a rut



Well, what's better on Taco Tuesday than a Margarita?


----------



## Countrygent (Nov 7, 2018)

My wife has a glass of white wine most nights just before dinner. I often have a glass of red with dinner. Love making classic cocktails or having a nice scotch or bourbon while we make dinner, so the nights those make an appearance the wine bottle is often neglected, not because I wouldn’t love more wine but I just can’t tolerate too much alcohol without poor sleep and feeling a bit seedy the next day. I guess knocking back a bottle of Ripple or Thunderbird at a sitting just isn’t in the cards this time around.


----------



## Wayne Freeman (Nov 8, 2018)

Three 3-oz bistro glasses every evening, for both of us. Totals little bit over half a liter between us. I like to have one while we're cooking, and the next two with dinner. My wife takes a couple of sips while cooking, finishing that one and the next one with dinner, and the third one after. We're very consistent with that, except for holidays, when we bring out the much nicer wine glasses that encourage drinking more. And on New Year's, when we'll kill a couple of bottles between NYE and NY Day brunch. My everyday wine is low-alcohol, never higher thant 12%. I love wine and beer but do not like the feeling of intoxication that alcohol gives. That's what pot's for.


----------



## Elizajean (Nov 8, 2018)

Wayne Freeman said:


> Three 3-oz bistro glasses every evening, for both of us. Totals little bit over half a liter between us. I like to have one while we're cooking, and the next two with dinner. My wife takes a couple of sips while cooking, finishing that one and the next one with dinner, and the third one after. We're very consistent with that, except for holidays, when we bring out the much nicer wine glasses that encourage drinking more. And on New Year's, when we'll kill a couple of bottles between NYE and NY Day brunch. My everyday wine is low-alcohol, never higher thant 12%. I love wine and beer but do not like the feeling of intoxication that alcohol gives. That's what pot's for.


Pretty much what we consume. Tough to keep up the cellar with currently drinkable wines vs aging. Once in awhile I still buy commercial wines to ease the strain on my stash.


----------

